# Ruffed Grouse



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2013)

Does anyone make calls for grouse? My neighbor (who lets me hunt turkey on his property) hunts grouse and I was thinking of having one made for him for a Christmas present. I can supply the stabilized wood for it.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 1, 2013)

The males like to make a really cool drumming sound on nice sunny days in the spring and fall. I assume it is to attract females in the spring, I guess the do it in the fall just because they can. I have heard them make a clucking sound which I think means get the $%&# out of here because it is usually followed closely by the thunder of there wings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2013)

I haven't seen anything on the net either. Lots of videos...but no actual calls. I wanted to ask him...but didnt want to give away my plans. He knows I make stuff so he'd put 2&2 together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> The males like to make a really cool drumming sound on nice sunny days in the spring and fall. I assume it is to attract females in the spring, I guess the do it in the fall just because they can. I have heard them make a clucking sound which I think means get the $%&# out of here because it is usually followed closely by the thunder of there wings.



I had forgot the Clucking but Dave is right- Fool hens- spruce grouse make that clucking sound but don't fly- they just cluck and bob their head. the drumming noise is loud but I never saw more then one bird doing it...... The noise they make the most is just beyond your sight- flying away.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 1, 2013)

I think you may be better off to give him a turkey call maybe if he sounds like a turkey they will not flush 100 yards ahead of him. I have never tried it on grouse but I have done this while deer hunting, I really have no proof that it works. If you come up with a grouse call that works I want one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I might end up asking if he uses anything....other than his dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 1, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> I think I might end up asking if he uses anything....other than his dog.




A gun helps!! :) :) but I have gotten my limit of 3 more then once without firing a shot while deer hunting. That is how I know spruce hens cluck but do not fly. you just walk right up to them clucking away and whack them with a stick. Saves rifle bullets and it does not scare the deer. when you found one there were always 10-50 of them. Our bird laws do not see a difference in the 3 grouse. While they are flying thru the brush I am not sure how a shooter would either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> I was looking... and was beginning to think you had us on a snipe hunt



The snipe stops here...
http://www.mossbergowners.com/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=7803

That's the other site I moderate, so I assure you, the link is safe.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 1, 2013)

I cannot find anything....I think I sent myself on a snipe hunt. :oops:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 2, 2013)

How about a pheasant call? Pheasants are more or less like turkeys. I think with a pheasant call you could hunt roosters in the spring just like turkeys...but don't tell the game warden. Gary


----------

